# Αμερικανός "ειδικός" σε ξένη χώρα



## Paradiper_Du (Jun 3, 2015)

Harold F. Alderfer

ΑΜΕΡΙΚΑΝΟΣ «ΕΙΔΙΚΟΣ» ΣΕ ΞΕΝΗ ΧΩΡΑ​
Οι Έλληνες μιλούν πολύ για την «ψυχολογία του Έλληνα». «Όχι, όχι, αποκλείεται», λένε, όταν τους γίνεται μια αμερικανική πρόταση που δεν τους αρέσει. «Αυτό είναι αντίθετο με την ψυχολογία του Έλληνα». Για τους περισσότερους ανθρώπους της Αμερικανικής Αποστολής αυτό είναι αρκετό για να τους ανέβει απότομα η πίεση. Όμως οι Έλληνες που χρησιμοποιούν αυτήν την έκφραση το κάνουν με κάθε σοβαρότητα, με ήρεμη διατύπωση. Μάλιστα μερικές φορές θα δεις να διαγράφεται γύρω από το κεφάλι του συνομιλητή σου ένα αχνό φωτοστέφανο, οπότε δεν μπορείς παρά να μουρμουρίσεις κάτι άσχετο και να τραπείς σε άτακτη φυγή. Έχεις κατατροπωθεί και το γνωρίζεις· δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτε· αισθάνεσαι καταπιεσμένος· έχεις περασμένες χειροπέδες στα χέρια. Φαντάζεσαι πως ο άλλος γελάει πίσω από την πλάτη σου, ότι σε θεωρεί ιδιαίτερα χαζό.

Όταν οι Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες έδωσαν κάπου 3 δισεκατομμύρια δολάρια στην Ελλάδα, συναλλάσσονταν με μια κυρίαρχη χώρα υπό όρους ισότητας. Οι Έλληνες αρμόδιοι συμφώνησαν ότι, εφόσον η Κυβέρνηση της χώρας τους επρόκειτο να δαπανήσει αυτά τα χρήματα, η δημόσια διοίκησή τους θα ’πρεπε να προσαρμοστεί στις ανάγκες των νέων ευθυνών της. Γι’ αυτό το λόγο δημιουργήθηκε από την Υπηρεσία Οικονομικής Συνεργασίας, στο εσωτερικό της Αμερικανικής Αποστολής, ένα τμήμα με στόχο να «συμβουλεύει» την ελληνική Κυβέρνηση σχετικά με τις διοικητικές βελτιωτικές μεταρρυθμίσεις που θα ’πρεπε να αναληφθούν. Εκ πρώτης όψεως τα πράγματα φαίνονται απλά: γίνονται εισηγήσεις, συζητιούνται, προσαρμόζονται στις τοπικές συνθήκες, συμφωνούνται και υλοποιούνται. Ναι, αλλά μια στιγμή! Στην Ελλάδα τίποτε δεν είναι απλό —ιδίως άμα συνεπάγεται μεταβολή στην κυβερνητική πρακτική, και μάλιστα άμα οι Έλληνες διοικούντες δεν δείχνουν συμπάθεια προς τις εισηγήσεις και δεν θέλουν τις αλλαγές.

Ας πάρουμε μιαν υποθετική περίπτωση. Σε ένα υπουργείο χρειάζεται να δημιουργηθεί ένα καινούργιο τμήμα. Χρειάζεται, προκειμένου να ασκεί λειτουργίες που έχουν να κάνουν με την διαχείριση μιας φάσης της αμερικανικής βοήθειας. Το τμήμα της Αποστολής που συμβουλεύει στον συγκεκριμένο τομέα συναντάται με την αντίστοιχη υπηρεσία και συμφωνείται ότι θα διαμορφωθεί ένα σχέδιο οργάνωσης, οπότε στέλνεται «εμπειρογνώμονας» της Αποστολής για να συνεργαστεί. Καταφθάνει με το σχέδιό του. Το σχέδιο συζητείται και με τις δύο υπηρεσίες στο εσωτερικό της Αποστολής, ενδεχομένως τροποποιείται εδώ και εκεί, γίνεται καταρχήν αποδεκτό. Ύστερα στέλνεται το σχέδιο στον επικεφαλής της Αποστολής. Ο ίδιος, καθώς και το επιτελείο του, το εξετάζουν και το εγκρίνουν. Ύστερα ο επικεφαλής της Αποστολής στέλνει μιαν επιστολή στον πρωθυπουργό και τον «αρμόδιο» υπουργό, υπό τον οποίο θα λειτουργήσει το σχετικό ζήτημα. Η επιστολή περιγράφει σε αδρές γραμμές την προτεινόμενη ιδέα και ο επικεφαλής προτείνει να δημιουργηθεί Ελληνο-Αμερικανική επιτροπή προκειμένου να μελετηθεί το ζήτημα —υπό την προϋπόθεση βέβαια ότι η ελληνική Κυβέρνηση θα συμφωνεί. Συμφωνεί, οπότε η επιτροπή συγκροτείται.

Η επιτροπή αποτελείται από ανώτερο αξιωματούχο του Δημοσίου ως πρόεδρο, τους μόνιμους υπαλλήλους που το ζήτημα αυτό θα απασχολήσει περισσότερο τις υπηρεσίες τους, συν ανά ένα εκπρόσωπο του Υπουργείου Οικονομικών και του Υπουργείου Συντονισμού. Όλα αυτά τα μέλη είναι «μη πολιτικοί», όλοι τους δε είναι υψηλού εκπαιδευτικού επιπέδου. Η Αποστολή εκπροσωπείται από τον «εμπειρογνώμονά» της, ο οποίος συνοδεύεται από τον διερμηνέα του.

Η πρώτη συνάντηση είναι σαφώς τυπική. Σερβίρεται τούρκικος καφές, όλοι είναι ευγενέστατοι, ο πρόεδρος «εισάγει» το θέμα με έναν ποικιλμένο λόγο που περιλαμβάνει τις συνηθισμένες ευχαριστίες για το ενδιαφέρον και την συνεργασία των Αμερικανών, για την προθυμία της ελληνικής Κυβέρνησης να βελτιώσει τις συνθήκες που επικρατούν, για την μεγάλη ιστορία που έχει πίσω της η Ελλάδα, τις ταλαιπωρίες της και την μεγάλη της αποφασιστικότητα να κερδίσει οπωσδήποτε στο τέλος. Ακολουθούν και άλλοι λόγοι. συμπεριλαμβανομένης μιας βραχύτατης τοποθέτησης του Αμερικανού εκπροσώπου μέσω του διερμηνέα του. Αυτή είναι λοιπόν η πρώτη συνάντηση.

Στη συνέχεια συγκαλείται η δεύτερη συνάντηση, όπου συζητιέται το γενικό πρόβλημα και διασαφηνίζονται οι γενικές αρχές. Διαβάζονται οι αμερικανικές προτάσεις και συζητιούνται «καταρχήν», με πλήθος περιστροφών απ’ εκείνες που αρέσουν τόσο στους μορφωμένους Έλληνες. Οι αρχές τελικά συμφωνούνται μετά από μερικές συναντήσεις, οπότε και συγκροτείται υποεπιτροπή από ορισμένα μέλη της επιτροπής προκειμένου να γίνουν συγκεκριμένες εισηγήσεις. Η υποεπιτροπή αρχίζει τις εργασίες της. Αποτελείται από Έλληνες δημοσίους υπαλλήλους, που είναι οι περισσότερο εμπλεκόμενοι ή πάλι που είναι εξαιρετικά ενδιαφερόμενοι και άξιοι.

Εδώ ας σταθούμε να δούμε από πιο κοντά τον μέσο Έλληνα δημόσιο υπάλληλο. Πρώτα-πρώτα είναι ξύπνιος, ευφυής και εύστροφος. Επιπλέον έχει την τάση να είναι κυνικός, σαφώς συντηρητικός και με αθηνοκεντρική προσέγγιση. Μερικοί απ’ αυτούς έχουν εμπειρία από την «επαρχία», άλλοι όμως αγνοούν τις τοπικές συνθήκες και όλοι τους σκέφτονται με φρίκη ότι θα μπορούσαν να σταλούν κάποτε για δουλειά «επί του πεδίου». Θέλουν να μείνουν στην Αθήνα, όντας πρόθυμοι να θυσιάσουν μια προαγωγή ή και μέρος του μισθού τους προκειμένου να το εξασφαλίσουν αυτό.

Δεύτερον, μολονότι η εκπαίδευσή του είναι βασικά νομική, έχει ευχέρεια στις ξένες γλώσσες, έχει γνώσεις ιστορίας και συχνά ενδιαφέρον για την λογοτεχνία και τις τέχνες. Κατά την ευρωπαϊκή λογική, πρόκειται για άνθρωπο μορφωμένο που μάλλον θα είναι περισσότερο «διανοούμενος» απ’ ό,τι ο Αμερικανός ομόλογός του. Όμως η αντίληψη που διαθέτει για τη δημόσια διοίκηση είναι ασαφής, η αίσθηση που διατηρεί ως προς τις διοικητικές διαδικασίες χωλαίνει.

Τρίτον, αισθάνεται ιδιαίτερα υπερήφανος για τη θέση του, η οποία γι’ αυτόν έχει μεγάλη σημασία. Άμα είναι πρόεδρος μιας επιτροπής, κυριαρχεί στα υπόλοιπα μέλη της, τα οποία το ανέχονται αυτό αγόγγυστα, καθώς γνωρίζουν ότι όταν βρεθούν στην ίδια θέση θα κάνουν το ίδιο. Δεν δείχνει ιδιαίτερο ενθουσιασμό για δράση. Γνωρίζει τι συμβαίνει γενικώς με τα καλοσχεδιασμένα προγράμματα και σχέδια που προωθούνται στην Ελλάδα. Ενδεχομένως δεν πιστεύει ότι μπορούν να γίνουν και πολλά πράγματα, με τη Μεγάλη Αρκούδα να βρίσκεται εκεί, στην άλλη πλευρά των βουνών. Η βασική του ιδέα είναι να διατηρήσει όσα υπάρχουν, να κρατήσει τη θέση που έχει στη ζωή (που είναι καλύτερη από των περισσότερων) και να συμμορφώνεται προς το οποιοδήποτε «παλαβό» αμερικανικό σχέδιο, όσο αυτό είναι απόλυτα απαραίτητο. Παρά την αρκετά σκοτεινή εικόνα που δώσαμε, πολλοί Έλληνες δημόσιοι λειτουργοί κάνουν καλή και σοβαρή δουλειά και έχουν αληθινές αρετές και ικανότητες.

Συνεδριάζει λοιπόν και ξανασυνεδριάζει η υποεπιτροπή. Οι «νέες» ιδέες των Αμερικανών συζητιούνται, ανατρέπονται, τροποποιούνται προκειμένου να γίνουν συμβατές με τις «απαραίτητες» προϋποθέσεις που κυριαρχούν στην Ελλάδα και με την «ελληνική νοοτροπία». Τελικά ετοιμάζεται ένα σύνολο από προτάσεις, οπότε και συγκαλείται πάλι η κυρίως επιτροπή. Κι άλλες ομιλίες, κι άλλη συζήτηση επί της αρχής, κι άλλες ωραίες προθέσεις. Ύστερα συζήτηση άρθρο προς άρθρο. Πολλές συζητήσεις, πολύ περισσότερες συνεδριάσεις. Τελικά —τελικά λοιπόν επιτυγχάνεται συμφωνία. Σύμφωνοι!

O Αμερικανός «εμπειρογνώμονας» σπεύδει να επιστρέψει στο αφεντικό του και στην σύνταξη των εκθέσεών του, με την αίσθηση ότι νίκησε την μεγαλύτερη μάχη του Ισπανο-Αμερικανικού Πολέμου. Αισθάνεται τον πειρασμό να βγάλει μια καουμπόικη κραυγή, να φωνάξει σαν Ινδιάνος, πάντως να εκφράσει κάπως τον ενθουσιασμό του. Το αφεντικό απαντά: «Ωραία, πολύ ωραία, αγαπητέ! Τώρα να συνταχθεί ένας νόμος». Ο «εμπειρογνώμονας» απαντά: «Βέβαια, βέβαια, δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Τα ’χουν συμφωνήσει όλα». Το αφεντικό αχνοχαμογελάει. Από τη μια αισθάνεται στοργή για τον ενθουσιασμό του αντιπροσώπου του, από την άλλη αισθάνεται πως θα ’πρεπε να του δώσει μια γεύση από τον πραγματικό κόσμο. «Εντάξει, ωραία, τώρα γράψτε το νόμο». Ο «εμπειρογνώμονας» πάει πίσω, στο υπουργείο. Συμφωνούν να συνταχθεί παρευθύς ο σχετικός νόμος. Το μέλος της επιτροπής που ήταν απ’ εκείνο το υπουργείο αρχίζει να συντάσσει τον νόμο —στα ελληνικά. Περνούν οι εβδομάδες. Περνούν οι μήνες. Κάθε βδομάδα ο Αμερικανός τηλεφωνάει μέσω του διερμηνέως του. «Πώς πάμε με τον νόμο;» «Ωραία, ωραία, σχεδόν τελειώσαμε. Υπάρχουν όμως μερικά προβλήματα. Θα θέλετε να τα συζητήσουμε;».

«Όχι, όχι!» φωνάζει στον διερμηνέα από το τηλέφωνο ο Αμερικανός. «Να γραφτεί ο νόμος. Ύστερα τον βλέπουμε ολόκληρο. Αλλά, προς Θεού, γρήγορα!».

Ο Αμερικανός κάθεται στο γραφείο του, δουλεύει κάτι άλλο, κοιτάζει το ταβάνι, τρώει τα νύχια του. Κάποια στιγμή το σχέδιο νόμου στα ελληνικά ολοκληρώνεται. Στέλνεται κατεπειγόντως για μετάφραση. Μετά από μια βδομάδα, ας πούμε, τον έχει στα χέρια του στα αγγλικά. Διαβάζει αχόρταγα το κείμενο, χλομιάζει, τρίζει τα δόντια του, βογκάει και γρυλλίζει. Αν δεν είναι υπερβολικά αυτοκαταπιεσμένος, χρησιμοποιεί μια-δυο αμερικάνικες βρισιές, γίνεται κατακόκκινος. Ορμάει στο γραφείο του αφεντικού του, σπρώχνοντας όποιον στέκεται στον δρόμο του. «Αφεντικό!», φωνάζει. «Με πρόδωσαν· με πούλησαν· το άλλαξαν εντελώς το σκατόπραμα!». Τραβάει τα μαλλιά του, τα μάτια του πετάγονται έξω. Μετά καταρρέει σε μια καρέκλα, ακουμπάει το κεφάλι του στο γραφείο του αφεντικού του, κλαίει με λυγμούς σαν να έχει καταρρεύσει. Και όντως έχει καταρρεύσει. Όμως το αφεντικό του είναι άνθρωπος με κατανόηση, έχει πείρα από Ελλάδα (δυόμισι χρόνια στη χώρα). Χτυπάει γλυκά τον άνθρωπό του στο ώμο (ο άνθρωπός του μπορεί να είναι 55 χρονών, να έχει και εγγονάκια) και του λέει: «Εντάξει, τώρα ξεκίνησες, κάπου το πας το πράγμα. Στ’ αλήθεια είμαι περήφανος για σένα. Τώρα έγινες πια αληθινά μέλος της ομάδας. Ας δούμε τώρα πού είναι το πρόβλημα».

Βλέπουν από την αρχή το σχέδιο νόμου. Ορίστε τι έχει συμβεί: ορισμένα στοιχεία από το κέλυφος της αρχικής πρότασης παραμένουν —αλλά η ισχύς του αρμοδίου υπουργείου είναι πρόδηλα προσαυξημένη. Κάπου έχει προστεθεί ένας φόρος υπέρ τρίτων (φόρος που πλήττει κάποιαν άσχετη ομάδα ανθρώπων, ή κάποια συναλλαγή που δεν έχει την παραμικρή σχέση με το ρυθμιζόμενο θέμα), ο οποίος έρχεται να βελτιώσει τους μισθούς των στελεχών του υπουργείου. Ο νόμος είναι τόσο συγκεχυμένος (οι παλιοί της Αποστολής γνωρίζουν πως οι Έλληνες συνειδητά δημιουργούν σύγχυση στα πράγματα), ώστε τα πάντα μπορούν να χωρέσουν στις ρυθμίσεις τους, ενώ οι γενικεύσεις είναι τόσες ώστε ο νόμος να θυμίζει έκθεση ιδεών. Σωρός προβλέπονται οι εγκρίσεις και άδειες. Σωρός οι επιτροπές επί επιτροπών, αρμοδιότητα για έκδοση υπουργικών αποφάσεων στα χέρια διάφορων τμηματαρχών. Τραγωδία, αληθινή τραγωδία! «Ναι, βέβαια, ξεπέρασαν τον εαυτό τους αυτή τη φορά», λέει το αφεντικό σχεδόν θαυμαστικά. «Άντε, πήγαινέ το πάλι πίσω». Αρχίζουν πάλι οι συσκέψεις, πάλι δουλειά, πάλι συνεννοήσεις. Τελικά προκύπτει νέο σχέδιο νόμου, ασφαλώς όχι το ιδανικό, πάντως καλύτερο από το προηγούμενο· συμβιβασμός ανάμεσα στην «αμερικανική μέθοδο» και την «απαραίτητη ελληνική νοοτροπία». Τώρα φτάνει το κείμενο στον «αρμόδιο» υπουργό. Το βάζει να σιγοβράσει ή το ξεχνάει πάνω στο γραφείο του για ένα-δυο μήνες. Τον πιέζει η Αποστολή, η κοινοβουλευτική του επιτροπή, μπορεί και ο Τύπος να τον κεντρίζει κάθε τόσο. Γνωρίζει σαφώς πού βρίσκεται όλον αυτόν τον καιρό. Τελικά παρουσιάζει το σχέδιο νόμου στο Υπουργικό Συμβούλιο, που κατά κανόνα το εγκρίνει αδιάβαστο και το εισάγει στην Βουλή. Κοινοβουλευτική επιτροπή επιλαμβάνεται και ενδεχομένως το συζητάει, κανείς όμως δεν ενδιαφέρεται για τις απόψεις της Βουλής. Όταν το Υπουργικό Συμβούλιο έχει συμφωνήσει, τότε ο νόμος έχει περάσει. Μόνο που και ο καιρός έχει περάσει. Ο Αμερικανός εκπρόσωπος είναι πλέον ικανοποιημένος. «Μερικές μέρες μας μένουν πια», χαμογελάει μόνος του. Ένα πρωί περπατάει ζωηρά να πάρει το λεωφορείο, πηγαίνει στη δουλειά του, μπαίνει χαρούμενος στο γραφείο του. Ο διερμηνέας του διαβάζει μιαν ελληνική εφημερίδα (δεν γίνεται να λειτουργήσεις ως διερμηνέας αν δεν διαβάζεις κάθε μέρα και τις οκτώ ελληνικές εφημερίδες, από την αρχή μέχρι το τέλος). «Για κοίτα», λέει χαλαρά, ο διερμηνέας «έπεσε η Κυβέρνηση». Ο Αμερικανός παγώνει, σαν να τον χτύπησε κεραυνός. Πάλι γίνεται κάτωχρος, αυτή τη φορά άσπρος σαν πανί. Τα μάτια του είναι σαν γυαλί. Καταρρέει στην καρέκλα του γραφείου του. «Γρήγορα!», φωνάζει ο διερμηνέας, «Νερό για τον κύριο». Αυτό το άκουσμα ξυπνάει τον Αμερικανό. «Τι νερό;» φωνάζει. «Τριπλό ουίσκι χρειάζομαι. Και θα το πιω αμέσως. Πείτε του αφεντικού ότι είμαι άρρωστος». Και φεύγει τρέχοντας από το γραφείο, όπου δεν επιστρέφει παρά την επομένη μέρα, εμφανώς φθαρμένος αλλά ήρεμος και ψύχραιμος —αν και ακόμη σαστισμένος.

Μετά από τρεις μήνες το νομοσχέδιο εγκρίνεται από τη νέα Κυβέρνηση —όχι ακριβώς με την ίδια μορφή, καταλαβαίνετε τώρα, αλλά πάλι κάτι είναι κι αυτό, σχεδόν κάτι δηλαδή. Δεν ψηφίζεται από τη Βουλή αυτή τη φορά, προωθείται ως «αναγκαστικός νόμος». Είναι ο αναγκαστικός νόμος, mes chers amis, μεγάλη εφεύρεση. Τυπικά ελληνική εφεύρεση, πάντως προσαρμοσμένη στην «απαραίτητη» ελληνική νοοτροπία. Οποιοσδήποτε υπουργός μπορεί να προτείνει αναγκαστικό νόμο στο Υπουργικό Συμβούλιο, το οποίο τον εγκρίνει (και πάλι χωρίς πολλά-πολλά). Η Βουλή δεν συνεδριάζει ή βρίσκεται σε διακοπές. Ωραία! Ουδείς λόγος να φορτωνόμαστε στους «απαραίτητους» εκπροσώπους του έθνους. Ο νέος νόμος είναι έτοιμος. Voila! Ναι, βέβαια, θα χρειαστεί να επιψηφιστεί αργότερα από τη Βουλή. Αν δηλαδή του δοθεί κάποτε σημασία από τη Βουλή (πράγμα που είναι «απαραίτητο» να συμβεί —το λέει ακόμη και στο Σύνταγμα). Πάντως ο νέος νόμος υπάρχει. Πάμε όμως; «Ας ξεκινήσουμε τώρα». «Ωραία», λένε οι Έλληνες συνεργάτες, «τι κάνουμε;».

Ο Αμερικανός στήνει λοιπόν ένα διάγραμμα που περιγράφει την οργάνωση, τις διαδικασίες, το προσωπικό. Οι Έλληνες το περιεργάζονται. Σύμφωνοι, λένε, αφού όμως θα κοστίσει χρήματα θα χρειαστεί έγκριση και από το Υπουργείο Οικονομικών και αφού περιλαμβάνει οργανωτικά, θα χρειαστεί έγκριση από το Υπουργείο Συντονισμού. Και αυτό θα είναι πολύ δύσκολο πράγμα. «Τι θα πει πάλι αυτό;», ωρύεται ο Αμερικανός —αυτή τη φορά χωρίς να περάσει μέσω του διερμηνέα. «Ναι, βέβαια», του λένε, «αυτό είναι απαραίτητο. Και θα πρέπει να λάβει τη μορφή προεδρικού διατάγματος». «Εντάξει», λέει ο Αμερικανός, «να γίνει αμέσως». «Αμέσως;!», ρωτούν δύσπιστα οι Έλληνες. «Εννοείτε τώρα;» «Αυτό το μήνα;» «Φέτος;» «Ναι!» ωρύεται ο Αμερικανός (τώρα πλέον δεν μιλάει, φωνάζει), «αμέσως, τώρα, pronto, χθες, την περασμένη εβδομάδα». Αρχίζουν τη δουλειά. Ούτε το Υπουργείο Οικονομικών, ούτε το Υπουργείο Συντονισμού απαντά στις επιστολές της επιτροπής, ούτε δίνεται συνέχεια στα αιτήματά της. Πολλές μεσολαβήσεις. Πίεση από πλευράς Αποστολής. Εν τέλει οι μόνιμες υπηρεσίες του Υπουργείου Οικονομικών, η αριστοκρατία της ελληνικής γραφειοκρατίας, καταδέχονται να κοιτάξουν από τον Όλυμπο και να συμφωνήσουν να οργανωθεί συνάντηση. Ανταλλαγή θαυμασμού και καλών προθέσεων, ως συνήθως. «Πάμε τώρα να κάνουμε δουλειά», μουρμουρίζει ο Αμερικανός.

«Ποιο είναι λοιπόν το πρόβλημα;» ρωτάει ευγενικά ο άνθρωπος του Υπουργείου Οικονομικών μελετώντας κάτω από τα γυαλιά του το βουνό χαρτιών που έχει φέρει μαζί του.

«Νά, αυτό το διάγραμμα και εκείνο το διάταγμα, για να δημιουργηθεί εκείνο το νέο τμήμα», απαντά ο πρόεδρος της υποεπιτροπής. «Πρόκειται απλώς για εφαρμογή του αναγκαστικού νόμου 1860/1951». «Α, βέβαια», απαντά ο άλλος αφ’ υψηλού. «Κάναμε μια “μελέτη” και διαπιστώσαμε ότι μπορεί «καταρχήν» η ρύθμιση να είναι επιθυμητή, όμως αντιβαίνει και στον ελληνικό προϋπολογισμό και στην ελληνική διοικητική διαδικασία». «Εννοείτε», ωρύεται πάλι ο Αμερικανός —όλοι οι υπόλοιποι μένουν σιωπηλοί μπροστά στον άνθρωπο του Υπουργείου Οικονομικών— «ότι αρνείστε να δεχθείτε το εφαρμοστικό διάταγμα;» «Μα όχι», εξηγεί ο μεγάλος, «θα χρειαστούν απλώς μερικές προσαρμογές, ώστε να γίνει συμβατό με τις ελληνικές συνθήκες και την ελληνική νοοτροπία. Θα τα ξαναπούμε σε μερικούς μήνες —ελπίζω τουλάχιστον». Αυτά λέγει, σηκώνεται, βαδίζει μεγαλόπρεπα συνοδευόμενος απ’ όλη την κουστωδία των έξι τσαντοκουβαλητών του, και αποχωρεί χαμογελώντας ψυχρά, χαιρετώντας και μουρμουρίζοντας άχρηστα λόγια. Αυτή τη φορά χρειάστηκε να φωνάξουν το ασθενοφόρο της Αποστολής, να πάρει τον Αμερικανό αντιπρόσωπο.

Μετά από λίγο επιστρέφει παραπατώντας στο γραφείο, κατευθύνεται στο γραφείο του αφεντικού του. «Παραιτούμαι», λέει με αδύναμη φωνή. «Λυπάμαι. Ξέρω πως η γυναίκα μου θα χρειαστεί νέο παλτό άμα γυρίσουμε στην πατρίδα, ότι τα παιδιά μας περνούν καλά εδώ και ότι ο καιρός εδώ κάνει καλό στα αρθριτικά μου. Όμως παραιτούμαι, δεν αντέχω άλλο». Ύστερα, καθώς θυμάται όλα όσα τράβηξε, αφήνει τη φωνή του να υψωθεί και να διαπεράσει την ομίχλη της Στυγός που λες και τον έχει καλύψει. «Προτού φύγω όμως, βοηθήστε με, θέλω να βαρέσω κάποιους που αυτοαποκαλούνται διοικητικά στελέχη, το θέλω στ’ αλήθεια! Και μην πάτε να με κρατήστε, γιατί θα βαρέσω κι εσάς». Το αφεντικό δεν λυγίζει· του λέει ζωηρά: «Εκείνο που χρειάζεσαι είναι ένα ταξίδι, να δεις τις συνθήκες στην επαρχία. Ωραία λοιπόν, ξεκινάς την άλλη βδομάδα. Πρώτα Πελοπόννησο. Θα ζητήσω από τον εκπρόσωπό μας να σου το ετοιμάσει». Λέει στη γραμματέα του να πάρει τον εκπρόσωπο τηλέφωνο και προσθέτει: «Εντάξει, καλέ μου; Σύμφωνοι; Τέλειωσαν όλα καλά; Αυτό που μας χρειάζεται είναι καιρός».

Φεύγει λοιπόν ο Αμερικανός, πηγαίνει στην επαρχία. Εν τω μεταξύ ο επικεφαλής της Αποστολής ασκεί πίεση, ο Υπουργός Οικονομικών τελικά υποκύπτει και δέχεται μια σειρά συμβιβαστικών τροπολογιών όπου ρυθμίζονται ρητά οι εξουσίες του —με διατύπωση βέβαια που σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορεί να ερμηνεύει όπως θέλει ο ίδιος. Ο επικεφαλής εξασφαλίζει την έγκριση και του υπουργού Συντονισμού, οπότε τελικά ο νέος τμηματάρχης διορίζεται. Το τελευταίο βήμα γίνεται μετά από αρκετές δυνατές αψιμαχίες στο εσωτερικό της ελληνικής πλευράς. Εδώ πλέον στους Αμερικανούς φθάνουν μόνον φήμες. Όμως μια νέα υψηλόβαθμη θέση αξίζει τον κόπο να παλέψεις γι’ αυτήν. Επί μήνες ο Νεοδιορισμένος δεν έχει γραφείο, ούτε γραμματέα, ούτε είδη γραφείου. Όμως τελικά διαμορφώνουν για χάρη του μια γωνία του διαδρόμου, και σε λίγο βρίσκεται σε πλήρη λειτουργία: οργανώνει συναντήσεις, εκδίδει ρυθμίσεις και ερεθίζει τους Αμερικανούς όπως και όλοι οι άλλοι του υπουργείου του.

Όμως μέχρι τότε ο Αμερικανός «εμπειρογνώμονας» έχει επιστρέψει στην Αϊόβα. Ή έχει πάει στη Φορμόζα.


Μετάπλαση γνήσιων προσωπικών βιωμάτων του συγγραφέα, παράρτημα στο βιβλίο του Μιχάλη Ψαλιδόπουλου, _Επιτηρητές σε απόγνωση: Αμερικανοί σύμβουλοι στην Ελλάδα, 1947-1953_. (Αθήνα: Μεταμεσονύκτιες Εκδόσεις, 2013).


----------



## Palavra (Jun 3, 2015)

Μα είναι θαύμα!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 3, 2015)

Όχι, θαύμα θα είναι όταν δεν θα είναι έτσι πια! :)


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 3, 2016)

Ντρέπομαι που αναγνωρίζω τη χώρα μου σε κάθε λέξη αυτού του κειμένου.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 3, 2016)

Εγώ σοκάρομαι με το πόσο επίκαιρο είναι.


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2016)

Alexandra said:


> Ντρέπομαι που αναγνωρίζω τη χώρα μου σε κάθε λέξη αυτού του κειμένου.



Μα τι γίνεται εδώ; Αποφάσισες να το διαβάσεις... επετειακά, πάνω στο χρόνο;


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 3, 2016)

Το διάβασα μόλις σήμερα. Για κάποιο περίεργο λόγο μού βγήκε στα New Posts. Προφανώς δεν είναι τυχαίο που η ημερομηνία ταυτίζεται, 3 Ιουνίου.


----------

